# Jokes While Smokin'!



## sawhorseray (Nov 3, 2020)

Smoking up a butt on my offset today while dehydrating a batch a  batch of mater, that no reason to slack off! RAY


----------



## GaryHibbert (Nov 3, 2020)

These days that poor zombie could be walking around for a long   
Gary


----------



## JLeonard (Nov 3, 2020)

Thanks for the chuckles! Love the PETA one.
Jim


----------



## 2Mac (Nov 3, 2020)

Love the "since Joe left"
I know a "Joe" LMAO


----------



## Fueling Around (Nov 3, 2020)

GaryHibbert said:


> These days that poor zombie could be walking around for a long
> Gary


Which side of the border?


----------



## Fueling Around (Nov 3, 2020)

My fav is the mask and contraceptives. 
I am so tired of the people constantly touching their masks and then touching other things such as my food at the convenience store.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 4, 2020)

Good stuff. I had a Dachshund for 14 years. I know that " This is BS!" look...JJ


----------



## GaryHibbert (Nov 4, 2020)

Fueling Around said:


> Which side of the border?




Ha!!  Both sides.  Thinking about it, I have to add......circle the globe.
Gary


----------

